# Kuraki CNC Horizontal Milling Machine - Oregon.  Free to good home.



## MikeInOr (May 30, 2019)

https://bend.craigslist.org/tls/d/bend-kuraki-cnc-milling-machine/6891641167.html 

Kuraki Model MH400P
Horizontal Mill
Free to a good home. You haul.
Okipath control
BT40 spindle
24-toolholder tool-changer carousel
Twin pallets with 5º increment pallet rotation
Chip auger
Coolant Tank
Ability to run DNC with Predator CNC Editor software
15+ BT40 tool holders included
Works fine. No longer need.


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 30, 2019)

I'm glad I'm past the age of acquisition. I'd sure like to have that to play with.

When I was old enough to understand that people disn't live forever, my father, a Life Insurance Salesman, told me that male children born when I was were expected to live to be a certain age. I'm twelve years past my _Use By_ date.


----------



## brino (May 30, 2019)

The only guy I know that:
1) has the equipment to move it and
2) could fully understand it and put it to good use is @JimDawson.
He's even in the right state, it looks like they are about 124 miles apart.

-brino


----------



## JimDawson (May 30, 2019)

brino said:


> The only guy I know that:
> 1) has the equipment to move it and
> 2) could fully understand it and put it to good use is @JimDawson.
> He's even in the right state, it looks like they are about 124 miles apart.
> ...



If I only had room


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 30, 2019)

JimDawson said:


> If I only had room



Yeah, that's what they all say.


----------



## cjtoombs (May 30, 2019)

I'm glad this is too far away.  I can't pass up free, but ~$800 to drive up and get it means I'm safe for now.


----------



## MikeInOr (May 30, 2019)

I am about 5 miles away.... Let me know if you need help packing it up Jim?

I even have an extra hand truck that you can borrow!   LOL


----------



## markba633csi (May 30, 2019)

That WOULD be fun to play with- tape drive even.. wow
Safely far away from me and my overfilled garage 
M


----------

